# Rollenprüfstand ohne Schallschutzkabine / Lüftungsanlage



## stevenn (4 August 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe eine Frage, die im ersten Moment vielleicht einfach erscheint, aber meiner Meinung nach nicht so einfach ist.
Wir bauen einen Rollenprüfstand, vergleichbar wie https://www.auto-medienportal.net/bild/load/large/75749
Die Schallschutzkabine kauft der Kunde selbst. Ebenso die Lüftungsanlage.
Wegen Lärm, Zugangsbeschränkung, Abgasabsaugung, ... werden die Schallschutzkabine sowie die Lüftungsanlage zum Betrieb benötigt.
Jetzt sehe ich das so, dass der Kunde die Gesamtverantwortung (Gesamt-CE) machen muss, wenn er dies nicht an Dienstleister oder uns weitergibt.  Stichwort: Gesamtheit von Maschinen.
Bis hier ist für mich eigentlich noch alles ok. oder sieht jemand etwas anders?

Mein Problem kommt jetzt.
Wie bringe ich nun meinen Prüfstand in Verkehr? 
Für sich alleine kann der Prüfstand eigentlich betrieben werden, aber es fehlen *sicherheitskritische Sachen*, wie Schallschutzkabine und die Lüftungsanlage.Anhang I kann nicht vollständig erfüllt werden, weil der Schallschutz noch minimiert werden muss und Abgas abgesaugt werden muss etc.
Nun schreibt aber der Leitfaden zur Maschinenrichtlinie im *§46* _Maschinen, die für sich genommen ihre bestimmte Anwendung ausführen können und bei denen lediglich die erforderliche Schutzeinrichtung oder Sicherheitsbauteile fehlen, gelten *nicht* als unvollständige Maschinen._

im *§18* steht aber _Unvollständige Maschinen können die grundlegenden Sicherheits- und Gesundheitsschutzanforderungen in Anhang I nicht in vollem Umfang erfüllen, da bestimmte Risiken möglicherweise daraus herrühren, dass die Maschine noch unvollständig ist, oder sich aber aus der Schnittstelle zwischen der unvollständigen Maschine und dem übrigen Teil der Maschine oder der Gesamtheit von Maschinen ergeben, in die die unvollständige Maschine eingebaut werden soll._

hm was mache ich jetzt?


----------



## Morymmus (4 August 2016)

Darf die Schallschutzkabine während des Tests betreten werden oder ist das gleichzeitig eine Sicherheitseinhausung im Sinne einer Zutrittskontrolle?

Drehen wir Deine Frage mal um:
Wenn Du eine Beurteilung nach §46 zu Grunde legst, könntest Du CE denn in vollem Umfang machen ohne bei Euch im Hause die Umhausung komplett aufzubauen?


----------



## Blockmove (4 August 2016)

Du erstellst eine Einbauerklärung. Deine Anlage darf kein CE-Zeichen tragen!



http://www.maschinenrichtlinie.de/fileadmin/veroeffentlichungen/Unvollstaendige_Maschinen_Maschinenrichtlinie_2006-42-EG.pdf


----------



## stevenn (5 August 2016)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Du erstellst eine Einbauerklärung. Deine Anlage darf kein CE-Zeichen tragen!


sehe ich auch eher so, aber ein bisschen widerspricht sich das schon mit §46.
Funktionsfähig wäre unsere Anlage, nur der "Sicherheitszaun" fehlt


----------



## Blockmove (5 August 2016)

stevenn schrieb:


> sehe ich auch eher so, aber ein bisschen widerspricht sich das schon mit §46.
> Funktionsfähig wäre unsere Anlage nur der "Sicherheitszaun" fehlt



Tja, wenn deine Anlage dann sicher betrieben werden kann ...


----------



## Safety (5 August 2016)

Hallo, nach meiner Ansicht greift bei Dir der §46.
Begründung:
Frage ist das eine unvollständige Maschine?
g) „unvollständige Maschine“ eine Gesamtheit, die fast eine
Maschine bildet, für sich genommen aber keine bestimmte
Funktion erfüllen kann. Ein Antriebssystem stellt eine
unvollständige Maschine dar. Eine unvollständige Maschine
ist nur dazu bestimmt, in andere Maschinen oder in andere
unvollständige Maschinen oder Ausrüstungen eingebaut
oder mit ihnen zusammengefügt zu werden, um zusammen
mit ihnen eine Maschine im Sinne dieser Richtlinie zu bilden;
Deine Maschine erfüllte eine bestimmte Funktion.
Also wäre es nach meiner Ansicht richtig das Ihr genau definiert wie die Schutzkabine auszusehen hat, Lärm, wegfliegende Teile usw. und die Absaugung mit Leistung, eventuell Überwachung und wenn von dem Material eine Brandgefahr ausgeht auch vorgeben wie diese in der Absaugung verhindert werden, eventuell auch Atex.
Wenn euer Kunde das besorgen will muss das aber alles passen und Ihr nehmt das Ganze dann ab und bringt die CE Kennzeichnung an. Auch muss die technische Dokumentation passen.
Nach meiner Meinung ist das so zu erbringen da es definitiv eine Maschine ist und genau das will man mit dem §46.
Das Thema hat man doch auch bei Zentralabsaugungen und schon vorhandenen Kabinen in die neue Maschinen gestellt werden.


----------



## stevenn (5 August 2016)

danke schon einmal für eure Hilfe


Safety schrieb:


> ...
> *Wenn euer Kunde das besorgen will muss das aber alles passen und Ihr nehmt das Ganze dann ab und bringt die CE Kennzeichnung an.* Auch muss die technische Dokumentation passen.
> Nach meiner Meinung ist das so zu erbringen da es definitiv eine Maschine ist und genau das will man mit dem §46.
> Das Thema hat man doch auch bei Zentralabsaugungen und schon vorhandenen Kabinen in die neue Maschinen gestellt werden.



warum sollten wir das denn abnehmen und die CE Kennzeichnung anbringen? wenn der kunde das bei uns gekauft hätte, dann ja. aber so ist doch er Generalunternehmer, oder?
wobei ich dann wieder bei meinem ursprunglichen Problem wäre (wie in Verkehr bringen?).
jetzt geben mir zwei Profis (Blockmove und Safety) unterschiedliche Meinungen :shock: beide Varianten kann ich nachvollziehen und hatte ich mir auch schon überlegt.

@Safety: Meine "Maschine" hat eine bestimmte Funktion, ja, aber Anhang I kann ich nicht vollständig erfüllen.
@blockmove: wie oben schon geschrieben, dein Vorschlag widerspricht §46


----------



## Blockmove (5 August 2016)

Safety schrieb:


> Das Thema hat man doch auch bei Zentralabsaugungen und schon vorhandenen Kabinen in die neue Maschinen gestellt werden.



Und da seh ich den Unterschied ... 
Es gibt keine Kabine und keine Absaugung.
Entweder gibt es erst das CE-Zeichen wenn alles vorhanden ist oder wenn vorher ein Dokument gefordert wird, dann eben eine Einbauerklärung

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## Safety (5 August 2016)

Wie man sehen kann gibt es auch zwischen der Kommission und der Meinung von Herrn Ostermann einen Unterschied. Es wird eben behauptet, wenn eine Komponente oder Bauteil fehlt welche zur Sicherheit benötigt werden, dann ist es eine unvollständige Maschine und genau diesen Ansatz kann ich nicht nachvollziehen.
Beispiel hatte ich gebracht, die Absaugung ist sicherheitsrelevant und wenn die vom Kunden bereitgestellt wird, was dann, ist das nur eine unvollständige Maschine? Dann hätten wir viele Maschinen die als unvollständige in Verkehr gebracht werden würden.
Ich sehe auch keinen Grund warum Ihr das nicht wie beschrieben machen könnt. Der Kunde muss doch sowieso die Schutzkabine nach euren Angaben bestellen und die Absaugung muss er auch entsprechend eurer Angaben erreichten und einbinden. Wo ist das Problem das ihr das validiert und dann eine Konformität erklärt.
Weitere Beispiel was alles mittlerweile als Maschine angesehen wird, sind kraftbetriebene Armaturen. Hier vertritt Herr Ostermann und andere Experten (auch ich) die Meinung das sind dann Maschinen obwohl ja links und rechts ein Loch ist in dem in die Armatur greifen kann und begründet wird das über die bestimmungsgemäße Verwendung, nämlich den Einbau in eine Rohrleitung. Wäre es dann auch eine Möglichkeit die Maschine so in der bestimmungsgemäßen Verwendung zu definieren das diese in eine Schallschutzzelle mit entsprechenden Rückhaltevermögen einzubauen ist und dann eine Konformität zu erklären?  Beispiel, eine Maschine die an eine andere gebaut werden soll und es dann gemeinsame Schutzeinrichtungen gibt. Das kann dann eine Gesamtheit von Maschinen sein, aber ist die Einzelmaschine dann eine unvollständige Maschine?
Weitere Beispiele für Maschinen Anhänger für Flurförderzeuge.
Ist ein Roboter mit einem Endeffektor eine Maschine? Wo fängt das an und wo hört es auf?
Schöne Diskussion, bin gespannt welche Meinung es dazu gibt, denn auch ich muss da ständig recherchieren und überlegen.


----------



## Safety (5 August 2016)

Hallo Dieter, 
die Frage ist doch ob der Hersteller vorher oder überhaupt eine Einbauerklärung erstellen darf nur, weil Schutzeinrichtungen fehlen, die ja erbracht werden müssen? Die Kommission vertrat bisher die Meinung nein.
Also wie geht Ihr dann mit Werkzeugmaschinen um die ohne Absaugung geliefert werden und in der bestimmungsgemäßen Verwendung beschrieben wird wie die Absaugung auszusehen hat und einzubinden ist und ohne ist die Maschine eben nicht bestimmungsgemäß sind das dann alle unvollständige Maschinen?
Wo ist der Anfang und wo das Ende.


----------



## Blockmove (5 August 2016)

Safety schrieb:


> Also wie geht Ihr dann mit Werkzeugmaschinen um die ohne Absaugung geliefert werden und in der bestimmungsgemäßen Verwendung beschrieben wird wie die Absaugung auszusehen hat und einzubinden ist und ohne ist die Maschine eben nicht bestimmungsgemäß sind das dann alle unvollständige Maschinen?
> Wo ist der Anfang und wo das Ende.



Ich seh es recht pragmatisch:
Abgase sind giftig und ohne Kabine gibt es keinen Personenschutz.
Natürlich ist deine Argumentation genauso richtig und damit sind wir in diesem Fall beim gleichen Dilemma wie bei der wesentlichen Änderung.
Man kann es sich irgendwie zurechtdrehen und passend machen 

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## stevenn (11 August 2016)

Safety schrieb:


> Ich sehe auch keinen Grund warum Ihr das nicht wie beschrieben machen könnt. Der Kunde muss doch sowieso die Schutzkabine nach euren Angaben bestellen und die Absaugung muss er auch entsprechend eurer Angaben erreichten und einbinden. Wo ist das Problem das ihr das validiert und dann eine Konformität erklärt.


Ganz einfach. Er hätte das bei uns im Gesamtpaket kaufen können. Das wollte er nicht und deswegen soll er dann die Konformität selbst erstellen. Wenn das nun jeder Kunde so machen würde, dann bin ich nur noch ein Dienstleister der Konformitäten ausstellt. Ich übernehme doch nicht die Verantwortung für andere Komponenten, nur weil ein Kunde sich Geld sparen will.


----------



## Safety (11 August 2016)

Hallo Stevenn,
ich glaube nicht das die Welt so einfach ist wie Du dies darstellst.
Wenn die MRL 2006/42/EG ProdSG 9.Verordnung Dein Konstrukt als Maschine definiert dann hat der Hersteller die Anforderungen zu erfüllen und ob man diese dann Einzelvertraglich weiterreichen kann bezweifele ich. Aber das müsste ich meinen Rechtsanwalt fragen.
Die Frage ist und bleibt ist es eine Maschine?


----------



## stevenn (11 August 2016)

Hallo Safety,
ja es ist eine Maschine,aber es fehlen entscheidende Sicherheitseinrichtungen.-> Anhang I nicht erfüllt -> kein CE.(eher meine Meinung)
Und der Leitfaden mit §46 "verliert" dann halt gegen die MRL.Das ist der einzige Weg der mir momentan einfällt.
Aber das Thema ist wirklich schwierig.


----------



## M-Ott (11 August 2016)

Wir hatten hier vor kurzem einen ähnlichen Fall, bei dem es um die Unterscheidung vollständige oder unvollständige Maschine ging, bei dem wir zuletzt Experten der BG zu Rate gezogen haben.

Es geht um eine hydraulische Montagemaschine die zur Handbeschickung und -bedienung ausgelegt ist (ausschließlich Tippbetrieb), KEINE Presse im Sinne der EN 693, Montagemaschine sind dort explizit ausgenommen.
Unser Kunde wollte eine Sonderanfertigung, um die Presse in ein Fertigungslinie zu integrieren und mit externen Signalen ansteuern zu können, also haben wir zusätzliche Schnittstellen über potentialfreie Kontakte zur Verfügung gestellt, die Handbedieneinrichtung blieb allerdings erhalten. Das erhöhte Risiko durch eine mögliche Fernbedienung und den automatischen Anlauf hat uns allerdings Kopfschmerzen bereitet. Unsere Sicherheitseinrichtungen sind minimal und definitiv nicht ausreichend, um die Risiken im Automatikbetrieb ausreichend zu mindern, also sind kundenseitig unbedingt weitere Sicherheitseinrichtungen erforderlich.

Mein Vorgesetzter wollte die Maschine als unvollständig verkaufen, da ja erst die Verbindung mit der Schnittstelle den automatischen Betrieb ermöglicht. Ich war der Meinung, da die Maschine sich auch ohne diese Schnittstelle betreiben lässt - also Ihre Funktion erfüllt - ist es definitiv eine vollständige Maschine.

Ihr könnt ja mal darüber nachdenken, was Ihr entscheiden würdet. Nachher teile ich Euch die Empfehlung der BG mit, an die wir uns dann auch gehalten haben.


----------



## stevenn (11 August 2016)

M-Ott schrieb:


> Wir hatten hier vor kurzem einen ähnlichen Fall, bei dem es um die Unterscheidung vollständige oder unvollständige Maschine ging, bei dem wir zuletzt Experten der BG zu Rate gezogen haben.
> 
> Es geht um eine hydraulische Montagemaschine die zur Handbeschickung und -bedienung ausgelegt ist (ausschließlich Tippbetrieb), KEINE Presse im Sinne der EN 693, Montagemaschine sind dort explizit ausgenommen.
> Unser Kunde wollte eine Sonderanfertigung, um die Presse in ein Fertigungslinie zu integrieren und mit externen Signalen ansteuern zu können, also haben wir zusätzliche Schnittstellen über potentialfreie Kontakte zur Verfügung gestellt, die Handbedieneinrichtung blieb allerdings erhalten. Das erhöhte Risiko durch eine mögliche Fernbedienung und den automatischen Anlauf hat uns allerdings Kopfschmerzen bereitet. Unsere Sicherheitseinrichtungen sind minimal und definitiv nicht ausreichend, um die Risiken im Automatikbetrieb ausreichend zu mindern, also sind kundenseitig unbedingt weitere Sicherheitseinrichtungen erforderlich.
> ...



ist ähnlich, ja. auch hier würde ich zur unvollständigen Maschine tendieren, weil die Anlage Anhang I nicht vollständig erfüllt. (aber wenn du der Meinung warst, dass es eine Maschine ist, wird es wohl das sein, ansonsten würdest du nicht erwähnen, das *dein Chef unvollständig* sagt *und du vollständig*  )


----------



## M-Ott (12 August 2016)

Ganz so arrogant bin ich nicht. 

Auf Empfehlung der BG haben wir die Maschine als unvollständige Maschine verkauft.
Das Argument der BG war, dass die fehlende Ansteuerung über die Schnittstelle die Funktion einschränkt und die Maschine somit ihre vorgesehene Funktion , nämlich die automatische Montage, nicht erfüllen kann.

Ein weiteres Beispiel, über das ich mich mit dem Herren von der BG unterhalten hatte, waren große Exzenterpressen zum Einbau in Blechverarbeitungsstraßen. Ich fragte nach, ob die denn nicht auch als vollständige Maschinen verkauft werden (als Argument für meine Meinung). Er sagte mir, dass die in der Regel als unvollständige Maschinen mit Einbauerklärung verkauft werden, was mich sehr verwundert hat.


----------



## Safety (12 August 2016)

Hallo,
interessante Aussagen von dem Kollegen. Eine Presse die in eine Gesamtheit von Maschinen eingebaut wird ist eine unvollständige Maschine und das soll so in der Regel sein, dann ist es bei meinen Erfahrungen aber eine andere Regel.
Frage?
Bedeutet das dann, wenn es eine Schnittstelle zu einer anderen Maschine (Bus) gibt und diese ist zur Funktion notwendig, dann ist es eine unvollständige Maschine? Dann bedeutet dies in der heutigen verketteten Fertigungstechnik, dass es keine Einzelmaschinen mehr gibt, sondern nur noch unvollständige und es muss dann ein Konformitätsbewertungsverfahren für das Gebilde gemacht werden, obwohl es eventuell keine Gesamtheit von Maschinen ist?
Wohl kaum, oder?
Das Thema, das man in der bestimmungsgemäßen Verwendung der Maschine auch Angaben machen kann, die dazu führen, dass es dann doch eine Maschine ist. Beispiel die Armaturen die haben auch eine Schnittstelle und erfüllen nicht die GSA direkt, sondern erst nach dem Einbau, das sind Maschinen!?
Bedeutet das dann auch wenn eine Maschine mit einer Not-Halt Schnittstelle geliefert wird, die ist dann ja ohne Einbindung nicht Funktionsfähig dann ist das eine unvollständige Maschine?
Hier greift wieder die Bestimmungsgemäße Verwendung! Es ist eine Maschine.
Denke auch hier prallen zwei Welten aufeinander die der Hersteller und die der Verwender.  Und es gibt einiges an Graubereichen die man so und so entscheiden könnte, aber man kann es auch übertreiben.
Das Ganze muss im Vorfeld immer mit dem Verwender abgestimmt werden, was Stevenn ja gemacht hat und wenn es dann am Schluss eine Konformität der Maschine gibt ist erstmal Rechtliche alles sauber. Ob die dann auch passt ist ein anderes Thema.


----------



## stevenn (12 August 2016)

Safety schrieb:


> Bedeutet das dann, wenn es eine Schnittstelle zu einer anderen Maschine (Bus) gibt und diese ist zur Funktion notwendig, dann ist es eine unvollständige Maschine? Dann bedeutet dies in der heutigen verketteten Fertigungstechnik, dass es keine Einzelmaschinen mehr gibt, sondern nur noch unvollständige und es muss dann ein Konformitätsbewertungsverfahren für das Gebilde gemacht werden, obwohl es eventuell keine Gesamtheit von Maschinen ist?


ich verstehe nicht ganz was du meinst. Egal ob ich unvollständige mit vollständigen oder unvollständige mit unvollständige oder vollständige mit vollständige Maschinen verkette, ein Konformitätsbewertungsverfahren muss ich sowieso machen, da es insgesamt ja eine Maschine ist


----------



## Safety (12 August 2016)

Hallo Stevenn, na eben nicht, nur dann wenn es entweder nur unvollständige Maschinen sind, dann muss ich die ja zur Maschine machen oder es ist eine Gesamtheit von Maschinen.
Und eine reine Verbindung von Maschinen über eine Schnittstelle ohne Gefährdungsüberlagerung ist eben keine Gesamtheit von Maschinen. Dazu gibt es in Deutschland ja ein Interpretationspapier das auch explizit schreibt eine Verkettung von Not-Halt Signalen stellt keinen Sachverhalt einer Gesamtheit von Maschinen dar.
Also wie ist es nun, der Kollege von der BG sagt, wenn es eine Schnittstelle gibt und die Funktion der Maschine ist nicht mehr ausführbar dann ist es eine unvollständige Maschine. Ich zeige nur auf was der Kollege da gesagt hat. Und erläutere das es nicht wirklich sinn macht.


----------



## stevenn (12 August 2016)

Safety schrieb:


> Das Thema, das man in der bestimmungsgemäßen Verwendung der Maschine auch Angaben machen kann, die dazu führen, dass es dann doch eine Maschine ist. Beispiel die Armaturen die haben auch eine Schnittstelle und erfüllen nicht die GSA direkt, sondern erst nach dem Einbau, das sind Maschinen!?
> Bedeutet das dann auch wenn eine Maschine mit einer Not-Halt Schnittstelle geliefert wird, die ist dann ja ohne Einbindung nicht Funktionsfähig dann ist das eine unvollständige Maschine?
> Hier greift wieder die Bestimmungsgemäße Verwendung! Es ist eine Maschine.


Ich denke die Armaturen sind da was besonderes. Ansonsten ist das glaub ich nicht so leicht, über die bestimmungsgemäße Verwendung eine Komponente zur Maschine zu erklären. oder hast du da ein anderes Beispiel?
Solche Punkte wie "Not-Halt Schnittstelle ist ja im Vergleich zu einer Schallschutzkabine ein geringer Teil, ich denke das sollte man so nicht vergleichen. ich kann deine Gedankengänge aber nachvollziehen.


----------



## stevenn (12 August 2016)

Safety schrieb:


> Und eine reine Verbindung von Maschinen über eine Schnittstelle ohne Gefährdungsüberlagerung ist eben keine Gesamtheit von Maschinen. Dazu gibt es in Deutschland ja ein Interpretationspapier das auch explizit schreibt eine Verkettung von Not-Halt Signalen stellt keinen Sachverhalt einer Gesamtheit von Maschinen dar.


da hast du recht ja. "Schnittstelle ohne Gefährdungsüberlagerung" Stelle ich mir aber nicht so einfach zu begründen vor. aber ist ja nicht Thema dieses threads


----------



## Safety (13 August 2016)

Warum soll eine Armatur ein Spezialfall sein, die MRL kennt keine Spezialfälle!

Es gibt da sehr viele Beispiele.
Beispiel 1:
Es wird eine Anlage gebaut.
Es gibt zwei Lieferanten A und B beide liefern eine funktionsfähige Maschine.
Die Maschinen werden direkt aneinander gestellt es gibt eine Fördertechnik die diese Maschinen verbindet es ist keine Gesamtheit von Maschinen da man durch willensunabhängige Maßnahmen die Gefährdung des eingreifen von A nach B und B nach A verhindern kann. Das Fördergut stellt keine Gefährdung dar. Hat man bewerte nach dem neusten Interpretationspapier.
Jetzt soll aber nur eine feststehende trennende Schutzeinrichtung geben die beide Maschinen trennt. Diese liefert Hersteller A, bringt auch auf Grundlage der Risikobeurteilung von A und  B eine tunnelförmige trennenden Schutzeinrichtung an, weil er dies so im Vertag stehen hat und es auch kein Problem darstellt.
Nach der Interpretation von einigen ist dann B keine Maschine nur, weil eine Seite des Schutzzauns nicht von Ihm kommt. Wer erstellt nun die Konformität? A? Der Verwender?
Ich würde von beiden eine Konformität verlangen und B beschreibt das seine Maschine nur an der Maschine B sicher ist und validiert die Maßnahmen.
Beispiel 2:
Maschine komplett Verwendungsfertig es muss eine Absaugung als Sicherheitsmaßnahme erbracht werden, der Verwender hat eine Zentralabsaugung, die auch geeignet ist.
Der Hersteller erstellt eine Konformität und beschreibt wie die Maschine eingebunden werden muss und stellt eine Schnittstelle zur Überwachung der Absaugungsleistung usw. zur Verfügung, natürlich mit Angaben wie das auszusehen hat.
Jetzt ergeben sich folgende Fragen:
Ist das eine unvollständige Maschine? Nein, hier kann und muss man die Schnittstelle beschreiben und der Hersteller prüft ob das passt und erklärt die Konformität.
Wenn die Frage nach unvollständiger Maschine mit Ja beantwortet werden könnte, wer erstellt dann die Konformität? Der Verwender wird das nie im Leben machen. Er erklärt ja nicht nur die Konformität der Absaugung, sondern der ganzen Maschine. Es kann der Sachverhalt gegeben sein das es sich um eine Gesamtheit von Maschinen handelt, aber das ist dann ein anderes Thema und wird bei Zentralabsaugung nur sehr selten überhaupt betrachtet.
Für mich eindeutig eine Maschine!
Beispiel 3:
Maschine komplett Verwendungsfertig soll in einem Eck in einer
Fertigungshalle aufgestellt werden. Der Hersteller liefert nur zwei Seiten der trennenden Schutzeinrichtungen der Rest sind Gebäudewände.
Nach euren Interpretationen ist das eine unvollständige Maschine. Sehe ich nicht so, siehe Beispiel oben.


Worauf will ich raus, wenn man das so wie oben von Ott geschrieben durchzieht gibt es so gut wie keine Maschinen mehr und der Verwender muss dann plötzlich alle Konformitäten erstellen. Was ich als nicht konform zur MRL ansehen. Die auch schon aufgeführten Webseiten sind da auch nicht durchgängig einmal muss man eine Konformität für eine Armatur erklären und wenn da nur eine kleine Schutzeinrichtung fehlen soll dann ist das eine unvollständige Maschine. Was ja bei der Armatur so ist, die Schutzeinrichtungen gegen das Eingreifen sind die Rohre in die die Armatur eingebaut wird.
Und das Beispiel mit den Herren von der BG, sehe ich besonders Kritsch, wenn eine Maschine eine Schnittstelle hat die belegt und angesteuert werden muss um diese zu verwenden dann ist das keine Maschine. Wenn man das konsequent anwenden will ist das ein riesen Spaß beim Verwender.  
Hatte ich schon geschrieben.
Letztendlich muss der Hersteller definieren ob es eine unvollständige oder vollständige Maschine ist und der Verwender muss das dann auch akzeptieren und kaufen. Ich denke aber nicht, dass es viele Kunden gibt die das so akzeptieren werden.


----------



## Wincctia (13 August 2016)

Hallo Beisammen,


mal ein etwas weiter hergeholtes Beispiel wenn ihr z.B. zur Holzbearbeitung eine Hobelbank kauft (also Serienmaschine) dann trägt diese immer ein CE z.B. Bei unserer letzten. Und es war in der Betriebsanleitung genauestens beschrieben welche gefahren von der Maschine ausgehen und wie diese zu beseitigen sind.

Ich bin dahingehend kein Profi soll nur mal als Denkanstoß gelten 

MFG TIA


----------



## stevenn (16 August 2016)

@safety: Bei der RBU lege ich ja fest wie die Grenzen meiner Maschine aussehen und an wen die Maschine verkauft wird und wohin.
Beispiel 3. ich verkaufe die Maschine und diese wird in der Fertigungshalle aufgestellt. in der RBU stelle ich fest, das ich eine trennende sChutzeinrichtung benötige. diese stelle ich auch bereit und dazu benötige ich auch die Gebäudewände. Am Ende bringe ich ein CE-Kennzeichen an, weil u.a. meine Schutzeinrichtungen funktionieren (es kommt auch keiner zwischen Zaun und Gebäudewand vorbei)
Beispiel 2: wenn es eine vorhandene Gebäudeabsaugung gibt, dann muss ich diese integrieren und danach ein CE vergeben
Beispiel 1:_"es gibt eine Fördertechnik die diese Maschinen verbindet"_, keine Quteschstellen?

In meinem Beispiel kauft der Kunde 3 Teile Kabine, Absauganlage und Prüfstand. dann muss er Gesamt-CE machen oder? WArum ich?


----------

